# [Hoffman Estates, IL]  Looking for more roleplayers!



## logan9a (Oct 28, 2007)

LOOKING FOR MORE PLAYERS

Description of the game:

The game is held in Hoffman Estates, IL.  It runs SAT from noon on.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  Many of the players show up once per two weeks or more.  

The game year is currently in the modern day.  The characters are a wide mix of people who work at a private investigator office – doctors, theologians, archaeologists, world war one vets and, of course, PI’s.  Their cases run anything from missing persons to stopping Various Evil Things from doing...evil.  The campaign is a mix between realism and the bizarre.  

This game uses the Heroic Cthulhu system (skill based system).

I can be reached at logan9a@yahoo.com 

We regularly podcast the game.  It has fans literally around the world who enjoy listening to it.  The podcast can be found here if you want to go find out what the game is like:

http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html

The Heroic Cthulhu boards can be found at:  http://heroiccthulhu.proboards105.com/index.cgi


[Note:  Even though we have a podcast, web boards, etc I would like to stress that the main game is face to face, not held over online, etc.]

THIS GAME HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH D&D - If you are hopelessly locked into one single system and the quality of the game is not as important as what system it is, this game is not for you.


----------

